# Homemade Stall Fronts



## Leeana (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm just wondering if anyone has made there own stall fronts.

I was looking at them at TSC and seen you had to buy the front frame, side frames, wood, bars, doors and all that crap separate AND put it together for like $1,500/each ....NO THANK YOU!

So i'm thinking about making stall fronts myself with the door and all that stuff and just painting it oak or staining it to make it look fancy and putting the bar's on it myself. I'm planning on making 3 mini fronts and 1 big horse stall front.

Has anyone ever made anything like this? I wish i had a picture of what i was talking about. I'm thinking about getting some idea's drawn out and then going to Lowes and getting to work on them.

Leeana H.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 28, 2006)

here are 3 my husband Art built in place of 2 10x10 stall kits we had on this side we kept the 2 10x10's on the othe side of the barn to have 2 larger stalls. we used to have full size horses.

at home depot we were able to get them drop the price when there was not alot of one size lumber left in the rack open if its picked thru and what is left is got marks ask the manager you'll be surprised they may go less than 1/2 price.

we love them they work well for us







i can't get this picture smaller


----------



## slaneyrose (Mar 28, 2006)

They look great!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2006)

Okay, now, do not turn green w/ envy!

Here are the stall fronts on one of my little barns. The other barn is similar.






Not fancy but it works great for me and proud of it as my husband built this and all the other horse houses for me


----------



## Kathy2m (Mar 29, 2006)

Here are mine my husband built these, he wanted it to match the big horses stalls, I wanted the minis to be able to see out and be touched, so I talked him into a window, the window height is above the withers, which can be covered with bars or lattice if your worried about one climbing out. Kathy


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2006)

Kathy, that is so cool how you made that window!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is a link to a page that has lots of pictures of our stalls and barn -- takes a while to load

and here is one photo (sorry it is big) of the fronts

http://hometown.aol.com/foxhollerfarm05/fo...ller_000005.htm






My only "regret" is that the horses have a wonderful (and quite noisy) time banging on all the gates - especially at feeding time - or time to be turned out.

JJay


----------



## KenBen (Mar 29, 2006)

I make my stalls using this medthod. Buy the galvanized channels used for wall studing. I put up my 4x4 beams upright, every 4 or 6 feet. I then screw these channels between the 4x4s to the height I want the stall walls. Cut 2x6 boards to length and drop into the channels horizontally . Then cut another channel to length and cap the top of the wall. Eliminates chewing. You can make the stall doors the same way. Nice and professional looking and neat.

Ken


----------



## shane (Mar 29, 2006)

THIS IS MINE



MY HUBBY MADE THESE STABLES FOR ME, THEY ARE ARE SOO COZY IN THE WINTER



:


----------



## littlesteppers (Mar 29, 2006)

Here are ours..we have them for over 6 years now and they still holding up good


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 29, 2006)

I bought these off a website and they are $85 including shipping can be placed at any height.


----------



## jleonard (Mar 29, 2006)

Here are mine.



My dad made them for me, the stall fronts are really just the doors, we took a 12x12 empty space and devided it in half to make two 12x6 stalls. We are going to make a new stall, for my foal on the way, that will be 8x8, and we are gointg to follow the patern for the mini stall from Woodstar Products. Good luck building yours, we were shocked how much it was going to cost to build the new stall, wood is so expensive. :no:

Front doors






Middle divider(Has a cool little space on top where you can set brushes and stuff and they can see and touch eachother through the gap)






View from the back of the stall looking towards the front


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2006)

What a creative group! Thanks for sharing all your ideas.


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Mar 30, 2006)

Middle where skipped slat gates are is equipment/feed area which leads to hay storage.


----------



## EAD Minis (Mar 30, 2006)

*[SIZE=12pt]Wow some of these are amazing! :new_shocked: !SweetOpal I LOVE your stalls!!Could you give my the web adress by any chance?[/SIZE]*


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 30, 2006)

I will try and post this website, not sure how that works, never done this before.

stall fronts


----------



## Marty (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's mine. I have a 12 stall barn 10 X 10 stalls

One is used for a tack room. Another is a double stall for my quarter horse


----------



## Leeana (Mar 30, 2006)

LITTLESTEPPER i love those!!! Im taking something like that into consideration.

Marty, yours are pretty much the same and i love them both.

These are great :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## nicole (Mar 30, 2006)

Here are the stalls that my wonderful husband built for me. They are the greatest little stalls, we do have mats in the stalls now but not in the picture for these were taken just before it was completed but it will give you an idea.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 30, 2006)

How tall are these stalls/doors?


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2006)

Okay, no some of you all just need to stop it!!! Some of these barns look like they are neater than the inside of my house often is!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicole (Mar 30, 2006)

My stalls doors and fronts are 4' and the sides are 5'


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 30, 2006)

Got some wonderful ideas for the future

mini stalls are alot of fun and you can really be so creative

beautiful group of stalls everyone :aktion033: :aktion033:

thanks for sharing

lori


----------



## CAbshear (Mar 31, 2006)

What a fun thread...you all have very nice barns with some great ideas!!


----------

